# czy ten linux obsługuje router - wifi?

## wrona

siemka

czy ten linux obsługuje router - wifi?

----------

## pilla

Moved from Installing Gentoo to Instalacja i sprzęt.

----------

## Bialy

Ale o co chodzi  :Question:   :Wink: 

Pytasz się od strony klienckiej, czy serwerowej?

W gruncie rzeczy wszystko opiera się o sterowniki...

Jeżeli masz dostępne sterowniki to z podłączeniem się do wifi nie powinno być problemu.

Natomiast jeśli chcesz stworzyć AP, to też musisz mieć sterownik który to umożliwia (nie jestem pewny czy są jeszcze takie przypadki - kiedyś tak było, że nie wszystkie sterowniki pozwalały na tworzenie AP).

Przydało by się wiedzieć także jaką kartę 802.11 masz.

----------

## wrona

mam router tp-link i karte usb wn422g.

----------

## Bialy

Jaką wersję masz tej karty?

V1 działa na chipie ZyDas

V2 na chipie Atherosa

Po podłączeniu karty do komputera, co mówi lspci?

----------

## wrona

mam wersje druga, skąd pobrać te sterowniki i jak zainstalować?

i czy te sterowniki wystarczą same?

nie mam jeszcze tego linuxa zainstalowanego, tylko pytam wstepnie  czy zadziała.

----------

## Bialy

Według tego jest to Atheros AR9271, który używa sterownika ath9k_htc.

Sterownik jest dostępny w jądrze:

```
CONFIG_ATH9K_HTC:

Support for Atheros HTC based cards.

Chipsets supported: AR9271

For more information: http://wireless.kernel.org/en/users/Drivers/ath9k_htc

The built module will be ath9k_htc.

 

Symbol: ATH9K_HTC [=n]

Type  : tristate

Prompt: Atheros HTC based wireless cards support

  Location:

    -> Device Drivers

      -> Network device support (NETDEVICES [=y])

        -> Wireless LAN (WLAN [=y])

          -> Atheros Wireless Cards (ATH_CARDS [=y])
```

Łap też more info.

Reasumując, powinno Tobie działać.

----------

## wrona

ok dzięki za podpowiedz, temat mozna zamknać

----------

## Bialy

 *wrona wrote:*   

> ok dzięki za podpowiedz, temat mozna zamknać

 Przeczytaj regulamin i się dostosuj...

----------

